# Yamaha YT624 transmission oil



## paul88 (Sep 14, 2021)

In the owner manual for the transmission oil (HST) it only show how to refill it but it doesn't mention changing it. Does that mean you only fill it when there is some missing and don't need to change it like the regular oil?


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

That’s how I have understood it. That the oil is there for the life of the machine. Although I am thinking that I’ll change it out after maybe 10 years.

Edit to add: “10 years” is meaningless without knowing annual usage. 😁 So I estimate the machine will have ran 100-150 hours by then.


----------



## paul88 (Sep 14, 2021)

Thanks and the worm case oil seem to be the same interval than the motor oil but all it says is visit yamaha dealer. I have found a YouTube video but nothing in the owner manual other than the change interval


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Yes my manual also recommended a dealer visit for the worm gear oil.
I’ve changed it once myself. One member on here kindly gave me a couple of syringes, which were perfect for the task (I think I also used a short section of narrow plastic tube, to squirt the oil straight inside, thus making it possible for the displaced air to leave through the filler hole.


----------



## paul88 (Sep 14, 2021)

The worm case only need 50ml of 10w-30 oil according to manual. Is there a way to buy smaller quantity of oil? All I can seem to find is 1L bottle


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

I ended up with a litre. It cost 15€
I think a large part of the cost of that bottle is the manufacturing, filling, transport, wholesaler and service cost of the retailer to take your money in exchange for the bottle. 
This is a guess, but I think even if a 500ml bottle was available, it’s gonna be priced around 80% the cost of a1 litre version.

You got any other OPE you could use it up in? Or use it in your oil can?


----------



## lucgallant (Dec 17, 2020)

All,






Luc


----------

